# UK alternative to milorganite



## petercampbe11 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

i live in the UK and all the video's and things i read tend to be US based and some of the products aren't available to me (even on Amazon).

does anyone, or can anyone recommend an alternative to Milorganite?

many thanks for your help

Pete


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I used the composted green waste from the local tip, till I started getting bindweed growing. That was 6/7 years ago, since then they've started using kitchen waste aswell as garden waste, so I don't use stuff from them anymore. I use the lawnsmith over in Wakefield their stuff seems pretty good.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

petercampbe11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i live in the UK and all the video's and things i read tend to be US based and some of the products aren't available to me (even on Amazon).
> 
> ...


I keep a supply of 6X pelleted chicken manure. Composition of 5-3-2 NPK. Its about £20 for 20kg.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/6X-strength-Pelleted-Chicken-Manure/dp/B006YA7DYQ
The worms go nuts for it after I put it down and water it in. Watering it in is very important to avoid scorching the grass.
It is not a direct comparison to Milorganite but certainly a reasonable organic alternative based on what we have in UK imho. 
I have ferrous sulphate on hand too. Milorganite has iron in it. Ferrous sulphate can be mixed to your own spec based on your requirements. Higher doses kill moss, lower doses green up the lawn.
Sorry if I've touched on things you already know.


----------

